# on the waiting list for a Cockapoo pup for next year



## Cockapoomummy2be (Jan 1, 2013)

Hello there

To start off the new year I am on a waiting list for a puppy next year 

cutting the story short...... I have just had to have my little companion bichon frise PTS after suffering with epileptic fits and other symptoms, he was never diagnosed with a proper condition so we were all left confused. even the Top vet couldn't find a cure. So we have decided to wait until we find the right time to get one so next year was best

the breeders which I found on the CCGB website will be in touch with regular updates by email of this years litter so we know what they will be like.

would love to know of all of your Cockapoo experiences 

Btw look up West London Cockapoos (these are the ones I am looking to get my puppy off or Anzil Cocapoos in merseyside by their website is still under construction


----------



## Fiver (Nov 26, 2011)

Oh how wonderfully exciting for you. Do you know whether you are having a boy or girl ? When is your puppy likely to be born? Lots of info please and I'm really thrilled for you !

Val


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Hi, sorry you lost your last dog but there is definitely nothing better for putting a smile on your face than a cockapoo pup. My Dudley is from Anthony at Anzil, although don't be put off by that if you read my earlier posts!! he has been a bit of a handful at times but is such a great character, and is finally calming down into a brilliant dog. Others I know who have had dogs from Anthony say theirs have been perfect from day one, Dudley's mum is a lively dog and it was her first litter so I don't think she taught him as many puppy manners as some others would! but Anthony is great at socializing the pups and Dudley has loved everyone and every other dog since the day we picked him up.


----------



## Florida Cockapoo (Aug 24, 2012)

Congrats on getting your puppy in 2013! I'm also waiting for our puppy to arrive sometime this year...


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Exciting times, thinking ahead to all the puppy fun to come!


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Hi there and welcome!

So sorry to hear about your bichon. You must have a big void in your life right now. All the Anzil pups on here are gorgeous and the litter of West London Cockapoos born this year were all equally scrumptious!......I followed them on their Facebook page. I'm sure you won't be disappointed in choosing a cockapoo! x


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Horrible losing a dog.....and then we go and do it all over again. Which just goes to show how much we treasure them. Enjoy the excitement of the wait and the joynwhen your little bundle will finally be home.


----------



## Kody&Beau (Aug 18, 2012)

Aww so sorry to hear about your little Bichon I had two bichons previously lived to fantastic ages and lovely little dogs sadly i lost my last one august 2011, i had all intentions of waiting at least 6 months before I got another dog unfortunately I missed her too much and she left a huge gap in my life and house so I got my first Cockapoo puppy Beau two months after. A Cockapoo is a fantastic dog to get after having Bichons they still have that super cute look and happy Temperment if I'm honest they are livelier but I love that, coat maintenance is about the same. Good luck in getting your little pup he/she will make you so happy, I have actually gone on to have two now got my second poo Kody last August. xx


----------



## sugerlump (Oct 6, 2012)

hello 2be,i to lost my cocker last year,but i got my ginger the very next day,and she is wonderful. you can't go wrong with a cockapoo.they are so beautiful.just love them to pieces haa haa Lumpy


----------



## Cockapoomummy2be (Jan 1, 2013)

Hi thank you for all of the lovely messages.

I am after a Male Cockapoo 

Trying to think of some names

so far I have reggie, Ziggy and Milo


if there is going to be a meet up in merseyside I am coming.....:XD:


----------



## Happy (Jun 2, 2011)

My Obi is from Anzil. He is 2 in May. Energetic wee dog but he is starting to calm down. Saying that he has always been quite calm in the house but loves to run when out and is very fast. We decided a cockapoo was right for our family as generally they are good with children and very clever and quick to learn. Obi would walk for miles outdoors but when home can usually be found sleeping on the couch! Good luck finding the right puppy!


----------

